# Benefits of Classical Music (to the whole person)



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Not finding a thread to post this in, so here is a new thread. Anyway, what are your thoughts.

Chart of 10 surprising benefits, which includes:

1. Decreases blood pressure.

2. Fights depression.

3. Boosts memory.

4. Relieves pain.

5. Sparks creativity.

6. Puts you to sleep (not boring, but improved sleep quality)

7. Reduced stress levels.

8. Makes you happy.

9. Supercharges brainpower.

10. Improves productivity.

So let's hear it! Anyone experience any of these benefits?


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

I can't speak to all of those, but for me it definitely reduces stress and makes me happy. I would say classical music (and music in general) helps keep me sane. I really have no hobbies other than music and reading. Those are the only things that have kept my interest my entire life, and I do both daily. Between the two, music is more relaxing. After a rough day at work, nothing helps me like CM.

As for some of the other things on the list, I guess I would agree that it can reduce blood pressure if it relaxes you (and the opposite is true, as well, as some music is anything but relaxing).

The other things on the list, I don't know. I suppose they are possible, but not in everyone, and it would be difficult to measure.


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

I just noticed this: "Scientists claim that classical music's tempo is similar to the human heart..."

They obviously have never listened to the finale of Beethoven's 7th! Seriously, though, I can't even imagine what that's supposed to mean. There are any number of tempos in CM, even among slow pieces.


----------



## Ziggabea (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah: 8. Makes me feel good.

I think perhaps 9 too, helps brainpower-but ONLY when one comes out of one's comfort zone as a listener-for example-listening to atonal music-the brain will be stimulated and exercised in adjusting to the new sounds.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

I would add as a beneficial drawback: 'makes you critical'. If someone would computerise 'Classical Music', is the result still 'Classical Music'?


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I used to be depressed for a long time in my life and even took medication (which helped only somewhat). Then I started listening to classical music - BOOM! away goes depression. Haven't been depressed ever since, even if there are periods when I don't listen to it every day. So with me this one is absolutely true.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I haven't experienced any of those benefits. What I have experienced is a shrinking bank account, ruined marriage and resulting huge doses of high blood-pressure medication. Thanks classical!


Only kidding.


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

I have also experienced the shrinking bank account, which can lead to stress. Fortunately the music relieves the stress, so it's all good. :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

My bank account has expanded greatly and I have a wife and two mistresses and three groupies plus four My Pillows. I must be the exception.

Thanks classical music!


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

Definitely a stress buster. In my working days, if I'd had a stressful day, if the weather was good enough, I'd go off to a sheltered little rocky inlet, hidden away and little used. I could sit there watching the sea and listening to Carreras singing French opera arias. Worked every time.


----------



## Ziggabea (Apr 5, 2017)

Classical music doesn't affect me any different to any other genre, it's just a different style, full stop


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

For me, classical music stands by itself in many ways. In many ways I am an emotionally reserved person verbally, and I really connect with the non-verbal emotional expression in classical music. For the first time the other day, I cried for a reason other than sadness. I can't describe the feeling, but during the beginning of the fourth movement of Beethoven's ninth, I felt something so powerful that lead me to tears. 
In the 6 months I've dived into classical music, I've never felt more complete in life. I am typically a depressed person and other forms of music tend to exacerbate this, while classical music has the opposite effect. Sure I spend more time and money devoted to music than I did before, but the pros outweigh the cons by several orders of magnitude.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

I am not sure classical music has any particular benefit to the classical music fan that rock music doesn't have to the rock music fan, or country music to the country music fan.

Its the listeners relationship with the genre that makes it work, I would bet.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

1. *Decreases blood pressure*.  No I am already on medication for that one.

2.* Fights depression*. Only while you are listening, it comes back.

3. *Boosts memory*.  I wish.

4. *Relieves pain.*  That is stupid beyond belief????

5. *Sparks creativity*. Not for me

6. *Puts you to sleep (not boring, but improved sleep quality)* so does a good whisky.

7. *Reduced stress levels*. Cant say man I am cool.

8. *Makes you happy*. Mozarts Requiem makes you happy, your sick man.

9. *Supercharges brainpower.* Can't say I've noticed 

10.* Improves productivity.* Do you mean reproductionivity?


----------



## Daniel Atkinson (Dec 31, 2016)

Pseudo-science.


Imagine when doctors star "prescribing" classical music, then the world is doomed.

"Sir it looks like you have severe lung problems and chronic depression, I will prescribe you to 3 a day. One morning, one lunch and one at night. Drink a glass of water and lie down when you listen. You will get 20 minutes of Vivaldi, 3 seconds of Beethoven and 90 minutes of Stravinsky per take."


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Another benefit is it tends to subdue gang violence in public places it is played (at least with mixed results). Young punks don't get into the mood when they play baroque and other more traditional periods.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Florestan said:


> Not finding a thread to post this in, so here is a new thread. Anyway, what are your thoughts.
> 
> Chart of 10 surprising benefits, which includes:
> 
> ...


The only composer who consistently does this for me is Mozart… and I've personally tested out over time the other immortals from Bach (sometimes too busy) to Wagner (sometimes too long-winded), and Wolfie is the only one with the genius that represents the Golden Mean in sound. I've never heard him not being in the Zone - something to me that feels like being in the sound frequencies of a coherent Alpha brainwave that is never jarring even when he cranks up the volume. And it would be easy for me to list the noticeable shortcomings of the other immortals in their overall effects, though naturally I love and appreciate them for other reasons. The irony is that my appreciation of the Austrian master came later in life - not until I was in my 50s. For some reason before then, he simply didn't register.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Phil loves classical said:


> Another benefit is it tends to subdue gang violence in public places it is played (at least with mixed results). Young punks don't get into the mood when they play baroque and other more traditional periods.


This could be a great punishment for delinquent youths (and gang members) who are addicted to modern pop "music" (I hesitate to call it music).


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Florestan said:


> Not finding a thread to post this in, so here is a new thread. Anyway, what are your thoughts.
> 
> Chart of 10 surprising benefits, which includes:
> 
> ...


It's possible the people who compiled that list haven't heard Schoenberg. :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

My thoughts on this:

*1. Decreases blood pressure.* Seems reasonable, depending on the particular classical work.

*2. Fights depression.* Perhaps it fights depression but not sure it is any help when a person is in depression. I was very depressed last summer for several weeks and it had exactly the opposite effect. While struggling with depression, I had no desire to listen to classical, not even opera which is my favorite. Glad I got over it.

*3. Boosts memory. * I don't think so, at least not in any significant way.

*4. Relieves pain.* This makes no sense to me.

*5. Sparks creativity.* Maybe contributes to creativity, but sparks it? Nah!

*6. Puts you to sleep (not boring, but improved sleep quality)* Then jolts you awake when a loud passage comes.

*7. Reduced stress levels.* If I get too stressed I find the music only adds to the stress. Of course if I could take time off and actually just sit and listen to music with no distractions, it probably would reduce stress.

*8. Makes you happy.* Now I think we can make a very strong case for this one, but not necessarily. One may listen to a very sad work, or tragic opera and become less happy.

*9. Supercharges brainpower.* See #3 and #5 above.

*10. Improves productivity.* Depends. If listening during work, it may boost productivity in an assembly line job, but I work in an office and, frankly, find music too distracting during work, or perhaps it is more that work is too distracting to the music listening. I do occasionally listen at work, but if people are coming and asking me questions about projects and stuff (or my boss keep hollering over the cubicle walls to me with tasks and question), then I have to keep pulling the earbud off and it becomes more a nuisance to be listening to music.


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> Another benefit is it tends to subdue gang violence in public places it is played (at least with mixed results). Young punks don't get into the mood when they play baroque and other more traditional periods.


That was actually done at a Metro station near to me a few years ago. The station was being systematically vandalised, so the Council started playing classical music there. Apparently the incidences of vandalism decreased dramatically.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Annied said:


> That was actually done at a Metro station near to me a few years ago. The station was being systematically vandalised, so the Council started playing classical music there. Apparently the incidences of vandalism decreased dramatically.


Maybe if stores switched to classical they could reduce the frequency of shoplifting.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Annied said:


> That was actually done at a Metro station near to me a few years ago. The station was being systematically vandalised, so the Council started playing classical music there. Apparently the incidences of vandalism decreased dramatically.


That happened to a train station near me! A woman was playing violin outside the station and someone told me it was there to scare away young hoodlums. I suspect the Toccata and Fugue in D Minor would be most effective.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Annied said:


> That was actually done at a Metro station near to me a few years ago. The station was being systematically vandalised, so the Council started playing classical music there. Apparently the incidences of vandalism decreased dramatically.


You get a similar effect with high frequency noise us oldies can't hear it but it is agony for the young folk. :lol:


----------



## Mal (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm reading a Beethoven biography at the moment. As he had more involvement with classical music than most, one should see all those positive things being maximised in him. The following indeed seem to be greatly enhanced, far beyond the normal:

3. Boosts memory.

5. Sparks creativity.

9. Supercharges brainpower.

10. Improves productivity.

But, unfortunately, the following also seem to be enhanced far beyond the normal:

2. depression.

4. pain.

6. insomnia

7. stress levels.

8. unhappiness 

There is no record of his blood pressure, but I suspect it was high...


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Mal said:


> I'm reading a Beethoven biography at the moment. As he had more involvement with classical music than most, one should see all those positive things being maximised in him. The following indeed seem to be greatly enhanced, far beyond the normal:
> 
> 3. Boosts memory.
> 
> ...


But there's a big difference between composing and listening. The creative strain of composing might cause anxiety and insomnia, but listening to music wouldn't necessarily produce any of those negative effects.


----------

